# Compact Home Theater Processor Suggestions



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Space is becoming an issue to the point that I don't have enough in the living room entertainment cabinet. Most of the space has been consumed by crown xls amps that playing tetris is no longer an option anymore. Neither is purchasing a new cabinet due to where the fire place is located. 

The only foreseeable option is decrease the space of the AVR and look to a more compact preamp / processor. The Outlaw 975 would be ideal on size but I like to have a more updated tech. 

Any suggestions or is there anything even out there?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

this?
https://www.minidsp.com/products/ht-series/nanoavr-hda


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll need more HDMI inputs if I'm thinking this plan through correctly. Purpose equipment / space takers: 

65" 4k Ultra 
Direct TV 
Compact AVR
UDP 203 (whenever it gets released)
PS4
3 x xls1500
iNuke
Belkin PF60 

I have a Pioneer AVR which everything in feed in and out to the TV.


----------

